# Tool and then a bowl



## SDB777 (Mar 29, 2014)

Finally! Got one finished....without it being in twenty pieces.
This is a chunk of Arkansas Black Oak...pretty common timber in central Arkansas, I just don't go out of my way to find a large enough amount to keep on hand all the time.

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/DSC01895_zps8ebd528c.jpg


Some close-ups of the awesomeness...
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/DSC01892_zps00f7bbe4.jpg
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/DSC01893_zpsbe012f47.jpg

While not the best of finishes. It's just Tung Oil. It'll do!



BTW, made it with my new WoodTick round carbide tool(which I had to make a handle for before I could turn anything else....
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Wood%20available/Woodbarter/IMG_1137_zps52972d73.jpg
Scott (thanks for taking time to look) B

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 29, 2014)

I like that Oak , and the tool,:cool2: great combo.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 29, 2014)

Great job on the bowl and handle Scott


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2014)

nice bowl and handle


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 29, 2014)

Scott, a good look and brave work on that bowl. The rays of the oak. Also a nice handle for your tool of choice.

Ray


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 29, 2014)

As a general rule I'm not a fan of oak, but every time you post a piece you change my mind. I love the contrast of the rays in that. Nice work


----------



## DKMD (Mar 29, 2014)

Pretty stuff! I wonder if your black oak is the same as the black jack oak I've seen around here? Our stuff has lots of color, but it cracks as soon as I start the chainsaw.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 29, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Pretty stuff! I wonder if your black oak is the same as the black jack oak I've seen around here? Our stuff has lots of color, but it cracks as soon as I start the chainsaw.



Have never heard the 'locals' call it BlackJack.....but it might be? Just never know with common names on timber.



Thanks everyone! You know the hardest thing about making a handle? Finding boring timber(you know straight grained, no knots, no 'neat stuff')....found a piece of Q'sawn White Oak, luckily it was long enough(could have used another 4", but this will work.

The real 'hero' today was WoodTick and his talent for making a great carbide tool!




Scott (makes bowls fun) B

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 29, 2014)

Great job Scott, on both of them. I am proud to buy wood from you!!


----------



## Tim Carter (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice piece and a great handle! Oak doesn't like me so we don't get together in the sandbox very often. The oak we have in S. Fla. (live oak mostly) has a bad habit of moving and cracking even if you rough turn and dry it before finish turning it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 30, 2014)

Very cool looking bowl, the color in it is very unusual and nice to look at, like the void too. You did a great job on the handle as well, thanks for showing that and for the shout out too. I really enjoy seeing what folks do for their handles when they buy my tools. Thanks Scott.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 30, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool looking bowl, the color in it is very unusual and nice to look at, like the void too. You did a great job on the handle as well, thanks for showing that and for the shout out too. *I really enjoy seeing what folks do for their handles when they buy my tools*. Thanks Scott.




Psst...I showed it on IAP too! Hope some folks see it and figure they can't live without one and come looking for ya here!?!?!?!?!


Scott (handle was fun to make) B

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2014)

Scott was the bark on the tree similar to Persimmon bark - you know like aligator skin? If so, as Doc says that's what we call Blackjack down here. The wood looks exactly like it I am sure it is the same. 

Nice looking bowl.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 30, 2014)

Here is the photo of the piece it was opposite of(I just noodled the piece in half). Probably not the best photo, but I was showing the grain for the website....sorry.

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/BlackOak001_zps4e3e2937.jpg



Scott (the bowl is turning into 'art'....it's moved overnight) B


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2014)

It's BJ Oak - got that yellow inner bark too. Maybe it's the bark because persimmon which has alligator bark moves like that too.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 30, 2014)

Good to know....guess maybe the locals here can't say that whole name(too many syllables.....BAWHAHAHAHA).

I'd like to find some more of it, but maybe just a little larger to get some 'proper' blanks for bowls out of them. They all seem to be pretty small(this was one of the larger I have seen, so I grabbed it). Are they the small size where you are at?




Scott (guess I need to do a edit on the website) B


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2014)

BJ Oak just doesn't get big like other oaks for some reason. Every now and then I'll run into a decent sized one but nothing like a big burr or pin or something like that. I stay away from them though just because they move so much.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice bowl Scott, and as always, your photography is superb, did you use your triple-dip photo technique with these pics?


----------



## Sprung (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice handle and really nice bowl!


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 30, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Nice bowl Scott, and as always, your photography is superb, did you use your triple-dip photo technique with these pics?




Nope, got lazy.....just a single shot with the EV set at +1.6 with the lens at f/45. Had to do a quick 'white balance' bump in post-processing though.

Scott (I got a HBDay lunch from MIL...BBQ was gooooood) B


----------

